# Java Moss Care



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

So I have been looking heavily into Java moss and thinking I really want to get just a little though I have never had plants in a tank before. I have gravel so no dirt in the tank and the tank is a straight shot from the sun coming in through my window if I open the shades. What will I need to keep it alive and healthy and how will I have to manage growth if that is a concern at all?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It is very easy and can attach to many species low needs in everything fish love hiding in it spawning in it.


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't believe java moss is substrate rooted - so soil won't be a problem. I am getting my hands on some java moss soon! I have read that it does very well as a beginner plant, as it fares well in low tech setups and needs very little other than some light. Your sunlight should be sufficient, but if you notice it's looking a little peaked you might consider getting a light strip.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Oooh nice, it's good that it's a begging plant too. I just think since my tank is fairly big and I am cycling it and want to get shrimp it would be beneficial and a great place to hide for the shrimp.

Oh and would any Aquarium store carry it? Is it common?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sapphoira said:


> I don't believe java moss is substrate rooted - so soil won't be a problem. I am getting my hands on some java moss soon! I have read that it does very well as a beginner plant, as it fares well in low tech setups and needs very little other than some light. Your sunlight should be sufficient, but if you notice it's looking a little peaked you might consider getting a light strip.


I mean attach as root into one piece not roots go through gravel i have had it attach to gravel I even heard of it attaching to glass I would try Lava rock or driftwood.


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

Choclate - you're right, I was referring to her comment about having no soil in her tank.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

So could I strategically grow it on a lava rock?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sapphoira said:


> Choclate - you're right, I was referring to her comment about having no soil in her tank.


Oh sorry.


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

JAVA MOSS WALL!!
This is what Bobby's tank is going to have


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

OMG...that is amazing :O


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

The java moss wall is awesome ! I have ordered some Christmas moss does anyone have that ?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I so want one of those nice Harlequin Rasboras which species are they? Are those Neon tetras, Cardinal tetras, or Green tetras nice tank.


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I so want one of those nice Harlequin Rasboras which species are they? Are those Neon tetras, Cardinal tetras, or Green tetras nice tank.


Sorry, not my picture. I got it from Google


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh


----------



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

ballyhoo said:


> JAVA MOSS WALL!!
> This is what Bobby's tank is going to have


I want that! Did you make it or purchase?


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> The java moss wall is awesome ! I have ordered some Christmas moss does anyone have that ?


Yeah and i killed it.


----------

